# Logdatei des Bootvorgangs

## floe-de

Hallo,

wo finde ich den die Logdatei des Bootvorgangs   :Question: 

Danke   :Smile: 

----------

## Dimitri

Hi,

die Log's sind normalerweise in /var/log. Aber ich vermute ein dmesg | less würde Dir auch weiterhelfen

Dim

----------

## floe-de

Die Antwort hat mir leider nicht weitergeholfen,

da ich die Logdatei suche wo z.B. drinsteht das ALSA

nicht korrekt gestartet werden konnte.

Da Gentoo ja sooo schnell ist, hab ich nicht genug Zeit

beim Booten die Fehlermeldungen zu lesen.

Aus alter RedHat Zeit weis ich aber das es eigentlich eine Datei gibt wo dies alles steht.

----------

## Mr.Big

Starte alsa doch einfach an der Konsole mit 

```
 /etc/init.d/alsasound restart
```

Und schon kannst Du alle Meldungen mitverfolgen. Eventuell auch mal ein Blick in /var/log/messages werfen.

----------

## floe-de

Versteht doch es geht mir darum alles zu sehen !

----------

## sputnik1969

 *floe-de wrote:*   

> Versteht doch es geht mir darum alles zu sehen !

 

Dann starte den Rechner mal OHNE X und OHNE die Konsole zu wechseln und dann kannst Du nach Ende des Bootvorgangs mit Shift-PageUp/Shift-PageDown alle Meldungen in Ruhe betrachten..

Und wenn es zuviele sind und du doch nicht alle sehen kannst, kannst Du den Bootvorgang mit der Rollen anhalten und später wieder weiterlaufen lassen.

Ein bootlog wie bei RedHat oder SuSE habe ich leider auch nicht gefunden. Zumindest ist es nicht standardmässig eingeschaltet.

----------

## Basti_litho

Man muss es nur dem klogd mitteilen das er es in eine Datei speichern soll, 

siehe: http://www.linuxfibel.de/protocol.htm#klogd

Aber leider zeigt er nicht die meldungen über die verschiedene Dienste an.  :Sad: 

----------

## P3ngU

Sollten solche Meldungen eigentlich nicht auch in /var/log/messages

drinstehen?? Oder irre ich mich da??

P3ngU

----------

## MaxX

eigentlich muessten die kernel messages in /var/log/kern.log stehen (syslog-ng). falls nicht - einfach mal alle logs in /var/log durchsuchen ob da irgendwas von alsa steht, ich nehm OSS, das macht nicht so viele probleme  :Smile: 

----------

